# What gender?



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi all,

What gender is this 9 week old (about) chicken? _She,_ (hopefully) is a Golden Laced Wyandotte. 

Thank you!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## animalmom (Apr 28, 2019)

Well if the bird is 9 weeks old and that's all the comb SHE has and no waddles yet... I'm going out on a stout limb and say that's a pullet.  Congrats!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you so much! That is what I was hoping for!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 29, 2019)

Face says pullet. However, could you post a pic of the side of the bird to show the plumage on the top of the wings and the tail?....that should clinch it.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I'll try to get more pictures!


----------

